# D eufonica



## Necsus

Da questo thread in I/E:


niklavjus said:


> stella_maris_74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...e si dovrebbe usare solo quando la parola seguente inizia con la stessa vocale:
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao, stella_maris.
> Di questo non sono molto sicuro. Ma comunque sia ti ringrazio di aver ulteriormente chiarito il punto.
Click to expand...




chefurbo said:


> Niklavjus, hai ragione. Quella dichiarazione sicuramente non è vera.


L'affermazione di Dani in realtà è assolutamente rispondente a verità. Il ricorso alla 'd eufonica' solo nel caso di vocali uguali non è una regola, ma è certo una tendenza d'uso destinata molto probabilmente a diventarlo:

Crusca - L'uso della 'd' eufonica, secondo le indicazioni del famoso storico della lingua Bruno Migliorini, dovrebbe essere limitato ai casi di incontro della stessa vocale, quindi nei casi in cui la congiunzione _e _e la preposizione _a _precedano parole inizianti rispettivamente per _e _e per _a _(es. _ed ecco_, _ad andare_, _ad ascoltare_, ecc.);

Pistone - Ripetiamo un consiglio: usare la *d* quando la vocale iniziale della parola seguente è la stessa: _ad andare_, _ed Europa_, _od obbligare_; non usarla quando la vocale iniziale della parola seguente è diversa: _a esempio_, _e io_, _o anche_; non usarla nemmeno quando, pur essendo la vocale iniziale della parola seguente la stessa, vi sia nei dintorni un'altra _d_ a dar noia all'orecchio: _a Adamo_, _e educato_, _o odore._

Scioglilingua - Non c’è una norma precisa, ma una consuetudine o un gusto prevalente. Personalmente consiglierei di usare la “d” eufonica solo nei casi in cui ci sia un incontro di vocali uguali.

Wikipedia - L'uso della d eufonica è possibile quando c'è un incontro con un'altra vocale, mentre è obbligatorio quando è destinato ad evitare l'incontro cacofonico di due suoni identici, cioè [a] con [a], [e] con [e] (ma non con [ɛ]) e [o] con [o] (ma non [ɔ]), oltre che in certe locuzioni cristallizzate come "ad esempio". Non può esserci d eufonica se fra le due vocali c'è una pausa.


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Wikipedia - L'uso della d eufonica [...] è obbligatorio quando è destinato ad evitare l'incontro cacofonico di due suoni identici...


Ringraziamo Necsus per questi ottimi interventi di sintesi.
Solo una piccola precisazione.
L'uso della _d eufonica_ non è mai obbligatorio; è solo consigliabile nei casi riportati da Necsus.


----------



## Necsus

Prego, bubu. E grazie per la precisazione. 
Aggiungo solo, per chiarezza, che nel mio intervento non ho considerato l'eventuale obbligatorietà del fenomeno della 'eufonizzazione', limitandomi a segnalare come essa sia anzi sempre più circoscritta ormai ai casi di incontro tra vocali uguali. E non ho riportato altri casi, ma contributi a conforto di detta tesi. Io sono comunque dell'idea che la _-d eufonica_, prevista obbligatoriamente o meno che sia, è praticamente irrinunciabile quando le due vocali che si incontrano sono uguali..!


----------



## bubu7

Necsus said:


> Io sono comunque dell'idea che la _-d eufonica_, prevista obbligatoriamente o meno che sia, è praticamente irrinunciabile quando le due vocali che si incontrano sono uguali..!


Anche nei casi, riportati da Pistone, di presenza di un'altra _d_ nelle vicinanze?


----------



## Necsus

bubu7 said:


> Anche nei casi, riportati da Pistone, di presenza di un'altra _d_ nelle vicinanze?


Per quanto mi riguarda, sicuramente sì!  Al mio orecchio suonano molto più cacofonici e difficilmente pronunciabili _a Adamo_, _e educato,_ con l'accostamento delle due vocali uguali, che _ad Adamo, ed educato_, con la ripetizione della sillaba. Ed essendo in questo caso il fine ultimo l'eufonia, la mia scelta è ovvia. Peraltro ho la netta impressione che i casi in cui si possono presentare allitterazioni di questo tipo siano piuttosto rari.


----------



## laurentius87

Pistone non mi convince, anche perché _ad esempio_ è una formula (di origine latina) che si è ormai fissata e difficilmente direi _a esempio_.


----------



## annapo

In realtà, venticinque trent'anni fa, quando io ero alle elementari, ai bambini italiani si insegnava che la "d" eufonica doveva essere collocata *sempre fra due vocali* (di qualunque tipo) e perciò scrivevamo non solo _ad esempio_, ma anche:

_ad uso e consumo_
_ad integrazione_
_ad esaurimento scorte_
_ad ogni buon conto_
_ad eccezione di_
ecc...

In seguito (ma ero già all'università) ho cominciato a sentire che l'uso della "d" eufonica veniva scoraggiata in quanto considerata un arcaismo, salvo nell'unico caso di vocali uguali (od ostentazione, ad aggiungere, ed esemplificare) o davvero molto simili nel suono.

Personalmente me ne infischio dell'arcaismo, a me la "d" eufonica piace e la uso...


----------



## phiona

Però
_tu ed io_
suona 
_tu e dio_
per questo io dico sempre 
_tu e io_


----------



## federicoft

phiona said:


> Però
> _tu ed io_
> suona
> _tu e dio_
> per questo io dico sempre
> _tu e io_



Direi di no, la pronuncia è diversa, almeno in italiano standard.
[_tu ed io_]
[_tu e ddio_]

Nel secondo caso c'è un raddoppiamento fonosintattico.


----------



## marco.cur

La d eufonica si può usare con tutte le vocali, ma va usata cum grano salis.

Se ripetuta, come a volte capita, quattro o cinque volte nello stesso periodo rende la lettura molto pesante.

Personalmente la uso spesso quando scrivo, poi in seconda lettura ne cancello un bel po'.


----------



## yamanofudo

mi ricordo che la mia ottima professoressa del liceo mi spiegò una volta, correggendomi una frase, che la "e congiunzione" vuole obbligatoriamente (non solo preferibilmente) la "d" eufonica se segue una parola iniziante con vocale "e".


----------



## Il Reine

La "d" eufonica, ossia "bensonante", va sempre applicata all'incontro di due vocali. Per quanto mi riguarda è motivata etimologicamente (et»ed - ad»ad - aut»od) e facilita la pronuncia. La userei sempre evitando eccessivi correttismi.


----------



## Fra11

Come si evince da tutti gli interventi, dato che la "d eufonica" serve a favorire la lettura, anziché farsi guidare da regole precise, la cosa migliore è probabilemnte quella di valutare bene i casi in cui è più opportuno inserirla.


----------



## o-nami

In tutte le case editrici presso le quali ho lavorato come redattore, la regola vigente è che la "d" eufonica si usi solamente con vocali uguali. Mentre locuzioni come  "ad esempio", venivano sostituite con "per esempio".
Per ciò che riguarda la mia opinione, sono d'accordo con Fra11: valutare bene se e quando usarla.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Perché ? _Ad esempio _è italiano correttissimo...


----------



## pizzi

Come ci si comporta in questi casi?

_Ed aiuole_ o _e aiuole_; _ed aeroplani_ o _e aeroplani_?

piz


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao Piz! 
facendo qualche esempio concreto mi rendo conto di non seguire regole nell'uso della d eufonica, ma di usarla quando mi suona corretta (sarebbe più giusto dire musicale) all'interno della frase.

Vi erano villini standard nel quartiere, ognuno dei quali dotato di giardino e aiuole di....
Rose profumate ed aiuole fiorite sono tutto ciò che ricordo di quel viale.

Treni, navi e aeroplani sono mezzi di trasporto di massa. 
Automobili ed aeroplani in miniatura sono sempre stati oggetto di collezionismo.

E' probabile che qualcun'altro sia portato a fare scelte diverse dalle mie, o non la usi affatto in queste frasi.
Io continuo ad usarla senza curarmi troppo delle regole; quando sento che "mi suona bene" la inserisco senza farmi troppi problemi.


----------



## VogaVenessian

...e nessuno ammette che *non si scriva mai* lasciando libero il lettore di farla "suonare bene" o "non suonare affatto"?


----------



## cercolumi

VogaVenessian said:


> ...e nessuno ammette che *non si scriva mai* lasciando libero il lettore di farla "suonare bene" o "non suonare affatto"?


Ciao Voga 
Scusa ma non riesco a capire il senso di ciò che hai scritto.


----------



## VogaVenessian

cercolumi said:


> Ciao Voga
> Scusa ma non riesco a capire il senso di ciò che hai scritto.



Mi spiego meglio: non si scrive mai la "d" eufonica! Quando leggi, la "d" se vuoi la pronunci; se non vuoi ne fai a meno.
Visto che - dai post precedenti - si evince una certa libertà nei confronti della "d", penso che la mia idea non risulti tanto scorretta.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Che vuol dire, che le cose le leggi come ti pare? Quindi un apostrofo non lo leggi, un troncamento lo ignori, e così via? 
Non voglio essere irritante, chiedo solo a titolo informativo.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Che vuol dire, che le cose le leggi come ti pare? Quindi un apostrofo non lo leggi, un troncamento lo ignori, e così via?
> Non voglio essere irritante, chiedo solo a titolo informativo.


Più o meno è così. Personalmente mi viene spontaneo aggiungere la D durante la lettura perchè lo scontro delle vocali è immediatamente cacofonico. Mi rendo conto che la regola dice di comportarsi diversamente. Però non sopporto la scrittura di OD. Per quanto riguarda l'apostrofo invece lo leggo e lo scrivo ...non mi pare la stessa cosa.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Temo di dover dissentire, allora, su questo punto. Trovo che l'inserzione o meno di una lettera eufonica sia in alcuni stili letterari necessaria alla comprensione onomatopeica di alcuni ambienti o concetti espressi, dunque andrebbero sempre espresse a seconda delle proprie esigenze letterarie (o linguistiche in senso lato, per i testi non letterari). 
Ad esempio, ho notato di recente che il Luperini, nei suoi manuali di letteratura, quasi non fa uso di apostrofi. Questo immagino sia, da parte sua, un tentativo di rendere la scrittura piana e prosaica. Al contrario, per fare un esempio nemmeno troppo epocale di grafia letteraria, Pirandello apostrofa i plurali per dare maggiore rapidità e agilità testuale. E ovviamente ogni autore ha una sua semiotica fonologica (ovviamente non arbitraria, ma interpretata arbitrariamente a partire da un tessuto comune).


----------



## cercolumi

Ora è un po' più chiaro Voga. 
Quindi tu saresti per la totale eliminazione della D eufonica durante la scrittura? Non riesco a trovarmi d'accordo con questa provocazione, a mio giudizio anche l'utilizzo della d eufonica può concorrere al caratterizzare uno stile di scrittura e la sua sparizione, oltre al fatto di non essere ipotizzabile, impoverirebbe comunque la nostra lingua.
E poi, come diceva anche Cosimo, se dovesse valere questa regola per la d allora perchè non per gli apostrofi o per la corretta punteggiatura. Perchè non lasciare al lettore l'individuare a suo piacimento le pause, ove gli aggradasse, all'interno delle frasi e tra una frase e l'altra?
Quanto all'OD sono totalmente d'accordo con te invece, non l'ho mai usato né lo userei mai.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

"od" dovrebbe usarsi solo quando l'alternativa è ancora meno eufonica. Ad esempio, cosa fare quando si scrive "od oggi"?


----------



## cercolumi

Scriverei sicuramente "o oggi" Cosimo. 
"Parti domani o oggi?" a me non disturba affatto.

Edit:
...e non mi disturba perchè non lo uso neanche nel parlato, non pronuncio "od oggi" ma "o oggi"


----------



## VogaVenessian

Bella discussione. Ringrazio Cosimo e Cercolumi in particolare. Interessante quanto dice di Luperini e Pirandello.Certamente non avrei il coraggio di scrivere "a esempio".


----------



## infinite sadness

A mio avviso la "d" di "ad esempio" non è eufonica, bensì grammaticale, riproducendo la formula latina "ad + accusativo". O no?


----------



## VogaVenessian

infinite sadness said:


> A mio avviso la "d" di "ad esempio" non è eufonica, bensì grammaticale, riproducendo la formula latina "ad + accusativo". O no?



Grazie! Non si finisce mai di imparare! Approfondirò.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Voga.

Adesso non ti capisco io: la tua frase "_non si scrive mai la "d" eufonica!_" è l'asserzione d'una norma o la manifestazione d'un auspicio?

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> A mio avviso la "d" di "ad esempio" non è eufonica, bensì grammaticale, riproducendo la formula latina "ad + accusativo". *O no*?



Aggiungo alla tua domanda quella mia: Non è che in tutti i casi della "d eufonica" si tratta d'origine latina? 

A mio avviso, in genere, non tanto si tratta della "riproduzione" della forma latina ma piuttosto di "conservazione" della consonante finale se questa si trova tra due vocali. Le forme latine delle parole italiane che vengono in considerazione, quindi  _a (ad), e (ed), o (od)_ sono _ad, et, aut_, coiè terminano con la consonante _d _o_ t. _La_ t _latina diventa _d_ (quindi sonora) per conseguenza della cosiddetta lenizione intervocalica. Insomma, questa _d_ eufonica non mi pare una scelta _ad hoc _(non abbiamo p.e. una _b_ eufonica), ma piuttosto una "continuazione" della corrispondente d/t latina.

P.S. L'espressione concreta "ad esempio" è creata a seconda del latino "ad exemplum", però l'uso di _ad_ invece di _a, _secondo me, è il caso della _d_ eufonica anche qui.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Voga.
> 
> Adesso non ti capisco io: la tua frase "_non si scrive mai la "d" eufonica!_" è l'asserzione d'una norma o la manifestazione d'un auspicio?
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS



Auspicio! E anche regola mia personale ...con eccezioni. Ciao Giorgio


----------



## ohbice

Si potrebbe allora anche scrivere sempre la _*d*_, e leggerla a piacere... ma no, forse è diseconomico, evitando sempre la *d *si risparmiano battute ;-)

Io cancello sempre un sacco di *d *inutili, quando sono alle prese con scritti altrui... per qualcuno 'sta *d *sembra essere una vera passione!
In realtà è (quasi sempre) pesantissima da leggere, a parer mio.


----------



## phiona

Assolutamente d'accordo con oh, bice.
La passione può essere tale che un mio capo metteva la _d _ anche tra consonanti.
Imperdibili i suoi discorsi natalizi:
"Quest'anno abbiamo raggiunto i risultati *ed *dovremo farlo  anche l'anno prossimo"


----------



## Federico García Lorca

Tanti anni fa, quando facevo la traduttrice, quello che allora svolgeva le mansioni di capo ci obbligò a conformarci alle regole di un manuale di stile (si chiamava proprio cosí, 'Manuale di Stile', ma non saprei fornire ulteriori informazioni bibliografiche sul testo in questione. In questo manualetto si diceva che la d eufonica era obbligatoria sempre, quando la vocale iniziale della parola seguente era la stessa, quando si trattava delle espressioni "ad oggi"l "ad ora" (e non so se ce n'erano anche altre). In tutti gli altri casi ne veniva sconsigliato l'uso.

Personalmente non saprei dire...questo manuale (che il capo considerava come il vangelo dell'ufficio) mi forní l'unica occasione della mia vita per domandarmi se ci fosse un criterio per decidere quando utilizzare l'eufonica che non fosse solo a orecchio.


----------



## francisgranada

Io (NB: non madrelingua) ho una certa tendenza di usare questa "d" eufonica, soprattutto nella forma scritta (forse influenzato dal WR forum ). Nel parlato la uso probabilmente così (più o meno ... non ne sono del tutto sicuro, visto che uno non si controlla quando parla):

A un amico, a una amica  ...
Questo libro lo do a Anna
Ad esempio 
Vado ad Acona
Non riesco ad alzarmi presto (_a alzarmi_ mi suona addirittura male)
Provo ad andare

Maria ed Eva  (se ci penso bene, allora anche _Maria e Eva)_ 
Maria è bella ed elegante (ma forse anche_ bella e elegante_)
Tu ed io
Maria parla molto ed esagera 

Od - probabilmente non lo uso mai

Allora vorrei sapere la opinione dei madrelingua, cioè se i miei esempi inventati _ad hoc_ vi paiono "abbastanza naturali" o no ...


----------



## Youngfun

Secondo me, conviene scrivere _ad esempio_ quando significa "per esempio" perché ormai è una forma cristallizzata.
Invece... "prendere a esempio".


----------



## Odysseus54

Riporto qui parti di una discussione iniziata su EI :
_
A cura di Raffaella Setti - Redazione Consulenza Linguistica, *Accademia della Crusca*_
*Sulla d eufonica*
L'uso della 'd' eufonica, secondo le indicazioni del famoso storico della lingua Bruno Migliorini, *dovrebbe essere limitato ai casi di incontro della stessa vocale, *quindi nei casi in cui la congiunzione _e _e la preposizione _a _precedano parole inizianti rispettivamente per _e _e per _a _(es. _ed ecco_, _ad andare_, _ad ascoltare_, ecc.). Si tratta di una proposta di semplificazione coerente con molti altri processi di semplificazione cui è sottoposta la nostra lingua, ma dobbiamo comunque tener presente che la _d _eufonica non è un elemento posticcio, ma trova la sua origine nella struttura originaria delle due parole interessate che in latino erano _et _e _ad_.

D'altra parte, G. Leopardi (All'Italia) :

Se fosser gli occhi tuoi due fonti vive,
Mai non potrebbe il pianto
Adeguarsi al tuo danno _ed allo_ scorno;


Il quesito e' : e' corretta l'affermazione che l'uso della D eufonica *dovrebbe essere limitato ai casi di incontro della stessa vocale ?
*
Personalmente, ho qualche difficolta' a contraddire Leopardi.


----------



## giginho

Ody,
Tralasciando il fatto che non mi sento di contraddire Leopardi in questo caso, perché mi regolo come lui in materia, mi viene da fare una riflessione: se si chiama "d" eufonica, vuol dire che serve per "far suonare bene l'assieme delle due parole". Ora, posto il fatto che in alcuni casi è oggettiva la necessità di usarla (mi riferisco ad "ad esempio", "ed ecco" eccetera), in altri credo che sia possibile lasciare la libertà allo scrivente (o al parlante) di scegliere se inserirla o meno, a seconda della volontà di far stridere (o meno) le orecchie dell'auditorio.


----------



## Odysseus54

Secondo me ci sono tre aspetti :

1) la c.d. 'd eufonica' , come peraltro ricordato nella citazione di Roberta Setti, _non è un elemento posticcio, ma trova la sua origine nella struttura originaria delle due parole interessate che in latino erano et e ad. (cit.)_

Infatti, non stiamo discutendo se si debba o possa inserire una 'd' eufonica tra p. es. una 'e' o 'a' finale e una 'i' iniziale cosi', in genere, come sarebbe con "quella impresa" , dove la scelta eufonica riguarda eventualmente l'uso o meno dell'elisione.  Si sta parlando del mantenimento delle consonanti finali delle due parole latine nel passaggio all'italiano.  Non stiamo cioe' aggiungendo nulla, ma semmai mantenendo qualcosa.

2) Esiste comunque una differenza tra il parlato e lo scritto. 

3) Che cosa si guadagna a suggerire norme fisse per fenomeni solo fonetici e per le loro trascrizioni ?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Ody!


Odysseus54 said:


> Che cosa si guadagna a suggerire norme fisse per fenomeni solo fonetici e per le loro trascrizioni?


Pretendere che la regola della "d eufonica" sia applicata sempre e comunque tra «a, e, o» e parole inizianti per vocale, com'era in passato, a volte si ottiene un risultato strano, almeno all'orecchio. Ad esempio, poiché applicando la regola si dovrebbe dire «Tu ed io» e dato che «Io e tu» “suona male” alla maggioranza dei parlanti, oggi questa tende a dire erroneamente «Io e te». Questo esempio ed altri del genere mostrano che utilizzando la regola si possono ingenerare, come dire... “bizzarri equivoci”. Con la regola che hai riportato tu si giustifica che dire «Tu e io» è corretto, anzi è la forma piú adatta tra le quattro. 

Ovviamente è solo un esempio scherzoso. Però, chissà... 
Comunque, la penso piú o meno come te. Infatti la "d" la uso spesso e volentieri, tant'è che, purtroppo per qualcuno ma non per me, tendo a dimenticare di eliminarla quando dico «Tu ed io».


----------



## francisgranada

Odysseus54 said:


> 3) Che cosa si guadagna a suggerire norme fisse per fenomeni solo fonetici e per le loro trascrizioni ?


Forse una semplificazione/standardizzazione della grammatica dell'italiano. Una lingua standard è sempre "regolata" ed un po' "artificiale", ma serve come riferimento (in genere, ma anche nel caso di dubbi, per gli insegnanti, sudenti stranieri, ecc...).

Così, per esempio, esiste una pronuncia normativa (regola) della "_e"_ aperta e chiusa (è,é), anche se ormai si potrebbe dire che si tratta "solo di un fenomeno fonetico", visto che da parte di moliti madrelingua italiani non viene rispettata.

Per non capirci male, ho solo provato a rispondere alla domanda, cioè spiegare il possibile motivo pratico della affermazione/consiglio "_... dovrebbe essere limitato ai casi di incontro della stessa vocale_" (supponendo che corrisponda alle tendenze prevalenti di oggi). Ovviamente, non sono competente di giudicare se una tale affermazione o "quasi regola" sia adeguata o no.


----------



## Odysseus54

francisgranada said:


> Forse una semplificazione/standardizzazione della grammatica dell'italiano. Una lingua standard è sempre "regolata" ed un po' "artificiale", ma serve come riferimento (in genere, ma anche nel caso di dubbi, per gli insegnanti, sudenti stranieri, ecc...).
> 
> Così, per esempio, esiste una pronuncia normativa (regola) della "_e"_ aperta e chiusa (è,é), anche se ormai si potrebbe dire che si tratta "solo di un fenomeno fonetico", visto che da parte di moliti madrelingua italiani non viene rispettata.
> 
> Per non capirci male, ho solo provato a rispondere alla domanda, cioè spiegare il possibile motivo pratico della affermazione/consiglio "_... dovrebbe essere limitato ai casi di incontro della stessa vocale_" (supponendo che corrisponda alle tendenze prevalenti di oggi). Ovviamente, non sono competente di giudicare se una tale affermazione o "quasi regola" sia adeguata o no.



La prima domanda che ci dobbiamo fare e' : esiste una regola cogente al riguardo ?  Pare di no.  I pareri piu' favorevoli a questa 'semplificazione' sono ben riassunti da Necsus nell'OP : 

_Il ricorso alla 'd eufonica' solo nel caso di vocali uguali non è una regola, ma è certo una tendenza d'uso destinata molto probabilmente a diventarlo_

Stranamente (immagino ci sia stato un aggiornamento negli undici anni intercorsi) Necsus riassume il parere di Pistone come :

_Ripetiamo un consiglio: usare la *d* quando la vocale iniziale della parola seguente è la stessa: ad andare, ed Europa, od obbligare; non usarla quando la vocale iniziale della parola seguente è diversa: a esempio, e io, o anche; non usarla nemmeno quando, pur essendo la vocale iniziale della parola seguente la stessa, vi sia nei dintorni un'altra d a dar noia all'orecchio: a Adamo, e educato, o odore._

In realta', invece, nella sua versione attuale, l'articolo di Pistone, molto interessante in quanto riporta numerosi esempi dal Manzoni, oltre che una lista di autori contemporanei divisi tra favorevoli o contrari ad un uso della c.d. 'd eufonica' allargato anche all'incontro di vocali diverse, si conclude cosi':

_Conclusione. Mi sembra che non si possa dare una regola generale; ognuno farà come crede, affidandosi al proprio buon gusto._

La conclusione di Pistone mi trova pienamente d'accordo.  Una lingua, come sappiamo benissimo, se non si limita ad avere una funzione veicolare (come quella ad esempio che hanno i vari 'inglesi' utilizzati come lingua del commercio e di primo contatto in tutto il mondo), deve avere la capacita' non soltanto di descrivere oggetti, azioni, concetti e relazioni quantitative e matematiche e spaziali, e semplici relazioni interpersonali o sociali, ma deve poter anche arricchire il discorso di coloriture e suggestioni.  Che e' poi il motivo per cui in una lingua viva convivono registri diversi, neologismi e parole e modi di dire antiquati, regionalismi, e altre variazioni che permettono alla lingua di essere un tramite di scambio non solo di informazioni, ma anche di sentimenti, sensazioni, impressioni.

Capisco che per uno straniero che si avvicini alla lingua italiana molte delle sue caratteristiche possano essere difficili da capire nel loro potenziale comunicativo ed espressivo.  Lo stesso succede anche a molti italiani - il deperimento dell'uso del congiuntivo, ad esempio, e' una tendenza per me infausta che accompagna l'emergenza di rappresentazioni della realta' primitive e totalizzanti.  In questo senso, non trovo che semplificazione e omologazione siano in genere un valore. 

Lo sono, o meglio lo sarebbero, in un settore particolare, che e' quello della 'democratizzazione' (perdita di specificita' terminologica laddove l'argomento non la renda necessaria) dei linguaggi tecnici e burocratici.  Il che e' un discorso totalmente differente che tocco di sfuggita soltanto per chiarire che sono per la ricchezza espressiva, non per l'opacita' burocratica o per le complicazioni fini a se' stesse dei linguaggi di settore.


----------



## dragonseven

federicoft said:


> Direi di no, la pronuncia è diversa, almeno in italiano standard.
> [_tu ed io_]
> [_tu e ddio_]
> 
> Nel secondo caso c'è un raddoppiamento fonosintattico.


Appunto, la differenza non è cosí immediata per un settentrionale. 


Odysseus54 said:


> Una lingua, come sappiamo benissimo, se non si limita ad avere una funzione veicolare (come quella ad esempio che hanno i vari 'inglesi' utilizzati come lingua del commercio e di primo contatto in tutto il mondo), deve avere la capacita' non soltanto di descrivere oggetti, azioni, concetti e relazioni quantitative e matematiche e spaziali, e semplici relazioni interpersonali o sociali, ma deve poter anche arricchire il discorso di coloriture e suggestioni.  Che e' poi il motivo per cui in una lingua viva convivono registri diversi, neologismi e parole e modi di dire antiquati, regionalismi, e altre variazioni che permettono alla lingua di essere un tramite di scambio non solo di informazioni, ma anche di sentimenti, sensazioni, impressioni.
> 
> Capisco che per uno straniero che si avvicini alla lingua italiana molte delle sue caratteristiche possano essere difficili da capire nel loro potenziale comunicativo ed espressivo.  Lo stesso succede anche a molti italiani - il deperimento dell'uso del congiuntivo, ad esempio, e' una tendenza per me infausta che accompagna l'emergenza di rappresentazioni della realta' primitive e totalizzanti.  In questo senso, non trovo che semplificazione e omologazione siano in genere un valore.
> 
> Lo sono, o meglio lo sarebbero, in un settore particolare, che e' quello della 'democratizzazione' (perdita di specificita' terminologica laddove l'argomento non la renda necessaria) dei linguaggi tecnici e burocratici.  Il che e' un discorso totalmente differente che tocco di sfuggita soltanto per chiarire che sono per la ricchezza espressiva, non per l'opacita' burocratica o per le complicazioni fini a se' stesse dei linguaggi di settore.


D'accordo, però quello che non capisco è quale nesso colleghi tutto ciò al tema iniziale.


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> Appunto, la differenza non è cosí immediata per un settentrionale.
> 
> D'accordo, però quello che non capisco è quale nesso colleghi tutto ciò al tema iniziale.



Il non tenuissimo filo che lo collega e' questo :  frencisgranada, rispondendo  al mio "Che cosa si guadagna a suggerire norme fisse per fenomeni solo fonetici e per le loro trascrizioni?" ha risposto come puoi leggere nel suo #42.

L'idea di standardizzare elementi 'stilistici', poco significativi dal punto di vista della chiarezza della comunicazione, ma utili come varianti espressive, mi trova poco d'accordo.  Dato che, alla peggio, stiamo parlando di 'suggerimenti' e 'previsioni di tendenze', mi sono permesso di esprimere il motivo per il quale ritengo che il rigore sintattico, grammatico, lessicale, non debba necessariamente suggerire l'omologazione stilistica, di cui fa parte, secondo me, questo discorso di accelerare tramite manuali di stile ecc. la morte naturale (se mai verra') di 'ed', 'ad', 'od'.  Una riflessione probabilmente ovvia, rivolta, ripeto, al desiderio espresso da francisgranada per:

_una semplificazione/standardizzazione della grammatica dell'italiano. Una lingua standard è sempre "regolata" ed un po' "artificiale", ma serve come riferimento (in genere, ma anche nel caso di dubbi, per gli insegnanti, sudenti stranieri, ecc...)_

Spero di essermi spiegato.


----------



## dragonseven

[Modifica: tolto “quote”]

Sí, certo. Scusami se non l'ho capito subito e della domanda evidentemente stupida.

Grazie molte della precisazione!


----------



## Odysseus54

Ma di nulla.  La domanda era legittima, come sarebbe stata ammissibile l'accusa di essere uscito dal tema per avventurarmi nell'atmosfera rarefatta delle elucubrazioni a ruota libera un tanto al chilo  

Ma siamo anche uomini e donne con le nostre sensibilita' e convinzioni.  L'idea dei manuali di stile mi fa rabbrividire, e non sono riuscito a trattenermi...


----------

